# 19" V708 Finally Coming Back In Stock!! In Hyper Silver and Gunmetal



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

*V708 Hyper Silver and Gunmetal
19x8.5 ET38 *










*
We are finally getting 19" V708 wheels back in stock!!*


Due to popular demand, a limited run of our RS4 Inspired V708 wheels are being produced and have an estimated completion and delivery date around Early May. This means you can have your very own set of V708 wheels in time for Spring! I've received numerous inquiries and requests to have this design made and the time has finally come!


*Get in touch today to inquire about reserving for your very own set of V708 wheels!*
*PM | [email protected] | 714.442.7916 EXT 103 - Ask For Tracy!*



*19x8.5 ET38 - 5x112 - 57.1 center bore is suitable for 
B5-B7 A4/S4 | TT ( Aggressive fitment ) | 8v A3/S3 ( Aggressive Fitment ) | C4-C6 A6/S6 | D2/D3 A8 | Q3*


*For all pre-orders, we will offer FREE hub bore machining to 66.6. A $100 Value!*


*19x8.5 ET38 - 5x112 - 66.6 center bore is suitable for 
B8/B8.5 A4/S4 | B8/B8.5 A5/S5 ( Spacer Recommended ) | C7 A6 | Q5 *

*Custom Powder Coating is available - Please inquire via PM*
*Complete wheel and tire packages are available with mounting and Road Force balancing.*



If you have any questions regarding fitment spec for your vehicle please get in touch directly!






















































​


----------

